# giggin" frogs



## oaksmoke (Jan 19, 2006)

My brother Bevo with a big ol' bull in Iowa. We gigged a pile of em' this night. Good eatin' I'll tell ya.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 19, 2006)

That looks huge. It's hard to tell how big it is though because of the perspective.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 20, 2006)

spacemule said:


> That looks huge. It's hard to tell how big it is though because of the perspective.



True, but nonetheless a big frog. 

Brings back memories....ain't been giggin' in probably 10 years or so....


----------



## kennertree (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice legs!! I havent been the past two years. Im gonna make it a point to go this year. There is nothing better frog legs.


----------



## pmuscato (Jan 23, 2006)

How come the one guy is not wearing camo. Won't he scare off the frogs?


----------



## Chopwood (Jan 23, 2006)

My guess is that he's the one with the light.


----------



## oaksmoke (Jan 23, 2006)

Because he's ten foot tall, bullet proof, and I guess he thought he was invisible too.


----------

